# Candy's first meal out of the shelter.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Candy is a new AMA rescue in Los Angeles. She came out of Carson shelter on Saturday. Candy has a pelvis fractured in several places and bad kennel cough. Her fracture is unusual - like someone dropped something heavy on her. She is the loveliest little girl. If you are a lover of dogs, please open your home to a foster or donate to rescue. We are having to turn away so many right now and we can do so much more if we all band together.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She's adorable, Bronwyne. And I loved watching her tail wag a mile a minute! How lucky she is to be rescued by you and AMA.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> She's adorable, Bronwyne. And I loved watching her tail wag a mile a minute! How lucky she is to be rescued by you and AMA.


I loved watching Candy's tail wag, too. Bless her heart ... her eyes show so much of what this precious angel has gone through ... and, yet, she trusts to allow her first meal to be fed to her.

Candy is so adorable. I wish I lived closer after watching the video. I would love to hold Candy, feed her, bathe her, and be a part of making her feel loved and happy. She is so precious. 

You are such a blessing to so many rescues ... and, another Earth Angel, Bronwyne.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What a sweetheart she is.
I hope Candy's fractures heal, poor baby.
She seems pretty trusting to take the food from you,
she must sense your kind heart.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Poor little girl,wonder if someone fell on her? She's so trusting considering all that's happened...


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

I have fostered around ten dogs with broken hips and pelvis fractures. Some required surgery and some needed strict cage rest for the bone to heal. Most of the time I never know what caused the injury... but it's usually a hit by car. Doesn't take much to injure a six pound puppy so she could have taken a kick or dropped on her back or something dropped on her. She loves everyone so I am thinking that it must have been an accident because she is always so pleased to see me when I take her in her meal.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

oh darn, I can't see the video for some reason.....but I'll be checking back again.....


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Brown --thanks so much for sharing. It truly touches one's heart. You can hear (in the video) how bad her kennel cough is. I know that the meds will help -- but it's just so sad.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh she is so precious :wub: I so enjoyed watching her, especially that happy wagging tail :wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

What a sweetheart!! I love her tail.


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

I love the wagging tail also! She seems so happy. It breaks my heart to imagine what her life was like before you rescued her.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Bronwyn - what a sweet little girl. I love how happy she is with just a little hand held feeding. I know she's going to end up being transformed into a beauty. Thank you and AMA for all you do. Every time I donate it gives me a happy feeling knowing it helps little souls just like Candy. :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sweet baby. Thank you for doing what you do, Bronwyne.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a lovely little soul. Although I can't physically help her, I will send in a monetary donation today.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

awww, the video really tugs at your heart strings.....

I love to see the before and after pictures.....I hope this little girl heals and blossoms inside and out.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

When a young dog is this trusting and loving when she is hurting and afraid, you know she will be awesome when she is confident and well. Adopters will be fighting over her when we are finished with our do-over. She was due to be euthanized and a very special couple, Cathy and Rick, literally plucked her from the back room in time.


----------

